# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کاردانی به سراسری

## mohsenjiryaei

سلام من متولد بهمن سال ۷۷ هستم و مدرک کاردانیمو بهمن امسال گرفتم حالا میخوام بدونم میتونم کنکور سراسری برای تربیت معلم یعنی دانشگاه فرهنگیان کنکور بدم یا نه ؟
در ضمن شرایط سنی تربیت معلمم دارم
و همچنین تا برج ۶ سال ۹۸ معافیت تحصیلی دارم
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------

